# cheesecake problems



## marika (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been baking cheescakes for years and I am ready to toss in the dishtowel. Why do my cheesecakes always, always, crack at the top? It's the San Andreas fault line. I've tried the water bath, start at 500, don't start at 500. What's up? Can anyone help?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I think most cracking is attributed to over mixing. Need to see recipe and proceedure.
cracking, temp,mixing,formula,ingredients,oven,


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Marika and welcome to Chef Talk. You've posted this question in the Welcome Forum, which is primarily for introducing yourself. I hope you'll return to the Welcome Forum and do so, so we can give you a proper welcome.

I'm moving your query to one of the Pastry and Baking forums so it can have the attention and responses you're looking for.

Welcome!
Mezzaluna


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

If you're starting your cheesecakes at 500 you're working a lot hotter than I ever do. You need to add the eggs slowly (one at a time) and emulisify completely before each egg, including scraping down the bowl. I'll give you the whole procedure I use right here, with pointers....

Yields 2 cheesecakes

4.5# cream cheese
3 cups sugar
10 eggs
6yolks
2 teaspoon Vanilla extract
1 cup Grand Marnier
3 cups graham cracker crust (for two shells)

1.Soften cream cheese at room temperature for 1 hour.
2.Make shells, press crust into springform gently and bake at 325 for 4-6 minutes
3.In bowl of stand mixer, using paddle, work together cream cheese and sugar until granules are dissolved, stop mixer and scrape down sides and bottom, mix for an additional 3 minutes to ensure complete consistency throughout.
4.Crack two eggs into a separate container, check for shells (remove them if there are any). Add the egg to the mixer, and run until it's completely emulsified. Scrape the sides and bottom of the work bowl, and then run again until color and consistency are completely smooth.
5.Repeat step 4 an additional 4 times with every two eggs. Taking time with this step is very important, as even emulsification of each egg will help ensure that the cheesecake won't crack.
6.Repeat one last time after adding the yolks.
7.Add the vanilla and Grand Marnier with the mixer running slowly.
8.Pour batter into the pans, gently, and directly into the center, leaving 2/3" of pan showing at the top.
9.Knock the pan on a sturdy countertop to force any bubbles out.
10.Place pan inside a 4” hotel pan, and place in a 325 F oven with the fan off, fill with hot water, being very careful not to spill any on the cheesecake.
11.Bake for 45 minutes, rotate, if there is browning on the cheesecake at this point, lower the oven to 300 for the duration of the cooking process, if not continue at 325 F for an additional 45 minutes, then check for doneness.
12.Checking for doneness, should be set slightly, and not appear to be liquid in the center of the cake, firm when shaken gently.
13.If done, close doors, turn off oven, and permit to carry over cook for an additional hour.
14.When 1 hour has passed, rest the cheesecakes at room temperature for an additional hour before placing in the walk-in to cool.


----------

